# Parking advice for Kentish Town?



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm driving down to a gig at the Forum tonight - normally I would park at Hendon Central and tube it down from there, but I'm wondering if there is any way to get closer to the venue in the car without paying through the nose for it?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking here:

www.camden.gov.uk/ccm/cms-service/download/asset?asset_id=1591307

most of the controlled parling finishes at 6.30pm, so you should find somewhere to park for free....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 17, 2012)

Was planning to get there around 5, though. Are all those roads round there residential with allocated parking, then?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 17, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Was planning to get there around 5, though. Are all those roads round there residential with allocated parking, then?


 
Not been round there for a while but looking at that map, if I was driving there, I'd be confident that the pay and display bays probably finish at 6.30pm so you'll only be looking at paying for an hour and half.....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 17, 2012)

Isn't there an NCP car park just round the corner? Or am I remembering that wrongly?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2012)

Street View is usually good enough for you to be able to zoom in on individual parking restriction signs and see what they say.  Bear in mind that different bits of the same road may have different restrictions, e.g. this bay might be 'resident permits only', the next one might be 'resident permit or pay & display'

Whether the cost / faffing about of parking closer to town outweighs the cost / faffing about of catching the tube from Hendon, I wouldn't like to say


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 17, 2012)

Camden finishes paid parking at 6:30pm. It's pretty much standard on all streets round that area.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2012)

If you look on park-it, you can find out where pay and displays are. It's mainly respark round there but think there are p&d bays on junction road


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2012)

Torriano Ave.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 19, 2012)

How did it go Buddy? Did you get parked ok?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> How did it go Buddy? Did you get parked ok?


Chickened out in the end and parked at Hendon.  Decided I didn't fancy driving round Camden in the dark peering at parking signs...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 19, 2012)

Baby steps Buddy. Did you park a little further into Hendon? You could park in Swiss Cottage next time and edge toward the target area....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Baby steps Buddy. Did you park a little further into Hendon? You could park in Swiss Cottage next time and edge toward the target area....


 I always park round the back of the Ferrari garage - I used to live there, so I know the parking is free and there are always spaces. Two minute walk to the tube.


----------

